# Separate supplements and/or Carmspack line?



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

So I am on my twenty-fourth day of feeding Archer (5 month old GSD mix) prey model raw, and I've been gradually adding more supplementation or extra whole foods over the last couple weeks. Currently he has been getting Feed-Sentials and coconut oil, and I just started him on goat's milk kefir this morning to help with some digestive issues.

He got a meal today of ground pork, bone meal, slippery elm, kefir, canned pumpkin, coconut oil, and Feed-Sentials. He seemed to be having some digestion issues with pork spareribs, so he's on a very digestion-friendly diet for the next couple of days. I plan on continuing with the kefir, coconut oil, and Feed-Sentials; the slippery elm and pumpkin would be on an as needed basis.

Since I like the Feed-Sentials product, I was looking at the rest of the products in the line and I wanted to know if there was a risk of redundancy or if I would be in fear of "overdosing" him. I have no problem buying all of the products if it means that it will give him a very complete and well-rounded diet but specifically in the case of slippery elm and kefir, would I have to cut those out of his diet completely or can I continue with the kefir?

Also if I got the shemp oil, would I discontinue the use of coconut oil? It has done wonders for his coat and possibly even helped with allergies, so I want to make sure that he wouldn't be getting less than what he needs. And would I have to be concerned about vitamin E, since I see that pop up a lot when fish oil comes up in discussion?

I guess my end question is: if I gave him the complete line of Carmspack products, would I need to add or subtract anything from his current diet? I plan on using up the rest of the kefir, so either I will wait to order the Sunday Sundae or (ideally) continue giving the kefir alongside it.

I know that this probably sounds like a very weird and overly-protective pet parent question, but I want to make sure that he is getting as well rounded of a diet as I can give him and so far I really like Feed-Sentials and the "tried and true" nature of a product line specifically for raw diets. I just also want to make sure that I won't accidentally overdo it with the foods he's currently eating.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you need nothing else --- outside of good clean bio available protein with natural animal fat and consumable bone (as opposed to a recreational chew) --- good clean water , often forgotten in the formula but as essential as clean air / oxygen .

Of course you can give kefir , as a treat or as a vehicle to provide an ingredient .

Sh-Emp has natural Vitamin E right in the formula , sourced from the hemp oil.
If you have Feed-Sentials , you have multiple sources of Vitamin E , thanks to the ground nuts and seeds, plus lecithin and brain healthy lipids .

If you have Power of 3-EA's there are two sources of natural complex, 8 compound Vitamin E .

vitamin e - that you get in a capsule often isn't - either synthetic or an isolated portion alpha tocopherol -- no tocotrienols.


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

carmspack said:


> you need nothing else --- outside of good clean bio available protein with natural animal fat and consumable bone (as opposed to a recreational chew) --- good clean water , often forgotten in the formula but as essential as clean air / oxygen .
> 
> Of course you can give kefir , as a treat or as a vehicle to provide an ingredient .
> 
> ...


(Preface: this is why I wanted the Feed-Sentials line. Personal answers!)

I don't give him any recreational chews; all the bone is consumable. And he gets whole pieces of meat, including fat or skin if it's there. He also gets free access to filtered water.

So as an example, I could mix the Sunday Sundae into the kefir for him to eat?

The information about the vitamin E is reassuring, especially if it's from natural sources. So if I give him all of the products, he wouldn't actually need anything else; the kefir would be optional.

Thanks for the quick response!


----------

